# best oil to cook with?



## hetfield (Sep 26, 2006)

whats the healthiest oil to cook with ? 

thanx


----------



## TofuLoco (Sep 28, 2006)

Extra Virgin Olive Oil


----------



## Gladiator (Oct 3, 2006)

I second that:smoker:


----------

